# Gage - In the Snow Today



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Gorgeous... but how could he not be with his pedigree?


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Another golden named Gage! I'd never heard that name before I adopted my dog from a rescue that had named him that. My guy's getting old (10-12 years). Yours is a real cutie!!


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

wow he's a gorgeous puppy ..and so fluffy. How old is he?


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

What a handsome pup!!!


----------



## nolmscheid (Dec 18, 2007)

Just figured it out. EXACTLY 5 months today!



DanielleH said:


> wow he's a gorgeous puppy ..and so fluffy. How old is he?


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

nolmscheid said:


> Just figured it out. EXACTLY 5 months today!


 He is an awesome looking puppy at 5 months


----------



## nolmscheid (Dec 18, 2007)

Thank you Very much.



DanielleH said:


> He is an awesome looking puppy at 5 months


----------



## jm2319 (Dec 14, 2007)

He's beautiful! Looks like he had a great time out in the snow.


----------



## nolmscheid (Dec 18, 2007)

We both enjoyed it. Its beautiful today!



jm2319 said:


> He's beautiful! Looks like he had a great time out in the snow.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Wow... he looks fantastic!!! Just gorgeous!!!! Love the name too!!!


----------



## Lisa (Sep 25, 2007)

What a handsome pup! Wow!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Man he is gorgeous!!!!!! That is goijg to be some dog.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 20, 2007)

He's precious! So interesting to see him half puppy, half adult. What a handsome guy!


----------



## nolmscheid (Dec 18, 2007)

Thank you everyone. His breeder would be happy with the comments!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Gage is a very handsome young man. Your pictures are beautiful


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh, Wow! What a beautiful Golden! You take wonderful photos!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Wow, Gage is just gorgeous! His coat is so fluffy! Looks like a bear!


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

I will have to say that is one of the most handsome and striking golden I have ever seen!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is one goodlooking puppy. Happy 5 month birthday. Mine is 5 months today also.


----------



## nolmscheid (Dec 18, 2007)

Happy 5 Monthsto you too Bama!

Thanks for the wonderful comments from everyone. I really enjoy taking photos, and have a great camera to do it. Tricky part with dogs is catching them exactly when you want to.

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Whoa,he's beautiful!.
How much does he weigh,for 5 mths?.


----------



## charchan's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

Breathtaking! Absolutely incredible pup.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

He's BEAUTIFUL! love the pictures!


----------



## nolmscheid (Dec 18, 2007)

I beleive he is 50 pounds. He was 49 pounds last time we went to the vet which was about a week ago, so I am assuming he is 50 pounds plus or minus a few.

I will get him on a scale soon.

-Nathan



golden&hovawart said:


> Whoa,he's beautiful!.
> How much does he weigh,for 5 mths?.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Just catching up on all of your pics....I'll tell ya what, that Gage is a looker!!!


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

He is breathtakingly handsome. Do you plan to show or breed or is he 'just a pet' :smooch:


----------



## Jarrett (Jan 2, 2008)

What a beautiful golden. This is the only regrate I have about not living where it snows. I think Bailey would love it!


----------



## nolmscheid (Dec 18, 2007)

Will most likely be showing. I leave the breeding up to the breeders, however if the breeder wanted to use him of course I am open to it. 

I had two show cockers as well. They were used for breeding, but not by my recommendation. The breeder I got them from.

I know quite a bit about lines and pedigrees, but I don't feel I know enough to even think about planning a responsible breeding at this time.



Penny'smom said:


> He is breathtakingly handsome. Do you plan to show or breed or is he 'just a pet' :smooch:


----------



## Patsy's Parents (Aug 8, 2007)

LOVE those pictures! I would love to see Patsy in some serious snow, but here in Northern Virginia, we get lots more rain. You can bet that as soon as we get some, she and I will be out playing!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Gosh... I just love how extremely "fluffy" he is!!!! He's got handsome all wrapped up!! Love the icecream cone toy too!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

He's so handsome!!! Looks like he really enjoyed the snow play


----------



## nolmscheid (Dec 18, 2007)

Yes he just loves it outside. No matter how cold it is, during the day he waits by the door to go play outside. Just like a little kid. Except I don't have to bundle him up!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

He is one handsome pup, he looks like he's gonna be a big boy


----------

